# Norwegian: Back to work



## Grefsen

I would like to know how to write "back to work" *på norsk.  *Here is an example in a sentence:"I'm very impressed that you are already back to work after such a nice long vacation."

And here is my attempt at writing this sentence:

*Jeg er veldig imponert at du er **allerede* *tilbake til jobben etter slik **en **lenge snille ferie.*


----------



## Petter

Grefsen said:


> *Jeg er veldig imponert at du er **allerede* *tilbake til jobben etter slik **en **lenge snille ferie.*



You almost got it there, only a few corrections:
"Jeg er vedlig imponert over at du allerede er tilbake på jobb, etter slik en fin, lang ferie"

"snill" means nice, but is used mostly about people.


----------



## oskhen

"Til" is more used when you move from something to another (could be location, state, whatever). But here the person is now in a certain state, so ""på" is correct. You could also choose another phrase - tilbake i arbeid" - if the person has bee unable to work, for instance because of illness. "Arbeid" here would mean work in general - the ability to work, so to speak - while "tilbake på jobb" more indicates that spesific job.


----------



## Grefsen

oskhen said:


> "Til" is more used when you move from something to another (could be location, state, whatever). But here the person is now in a certain state, so ""på" is correct. You could also choose another phrase - tilbake i arbeid" - if the person has *been *unable to work, for instance because of illness. "Arbeid" here would mean work in general - the ability to work, so to speak - while "tilbake på jobb" more indicates that *specific* job.



*Tusen takk for ditt utmerket forklaring. 
*


----------



## Grefsen

Jeg vil skrive følgende på norsk:

I'm _*back to work *_now after taking a week off so that I could spend time in the Los Angeles area with some friends who live in Oslo. 

Her er mitt forsøk:
​
Jeg er tilbake til jobben nå etter å ha tatt en uke av, slik at jeg kunne bruke tid i Los Angeles-området med noen venner som bor i Oslo.


----------



## cevita

> Jeg er tilbake på jobben nå etter å ha tatt en uke fri, slik at jeg kunne bruke tid i Los Angeles-området med noen venner som bor i Oslo.



Minor mistakes, but you did a really good job translating it!

"til jobben" means "for (the) work". 

back to work = tilbake på jobb
a week off = en uke fri


----------



## Grefsen

cevita said:


> Minor mistakes, but you did a really good job translating it!


Takk for positiv tilbakemelding og velkommen til nordisk språkformet cevita! 



cevita said:


> "til jobben" means "for (the) work".
> 
> back to work = tilbake på jobb


 

First of all I did a search on "back to work" to find this thread from a year ago and then next, I reviewed the previous posts.  I am absolutely certain that at one point in time this morning I actually wrote *"tilbake på jobb,"  *however, somehow I still managed to get it wrong again in my final draft.   

*Uff da!!* 




cevita said:


> a week off = en uke fri


Tusen takk for det!


----------



## cevita

> velkommen til nordisk språkformet cevita!


Tusen takk  Jeg fant nettopp dette forumet, og synes det er fint å kunne bidra!

Norsken din er ganske bra! Bare spør hvis det er noe mer  
Lykke til videre!


----------



## Grefsen

cevita said:


> Tusen takk  Jeg fant nettopp dette forumet, og synes det er fint å kunne bidra!


Jeg er virkelig glad du fant dette forumet.   Du har allerede gjort noen verdifulle bidrag i den korte tiden du har vært her.  



cevita said:


> Norsken din er ganske bra! Bare spør hvis det er noe mer
> Lykke til videre!



Tusen takk for positive tilbakemeldinger, og tilby å hjelpe. Jeg setter pris på dette.


----------

